# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dario dario (syn. Badis badis bengalensis)



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got some good pictures of my little guys. They are small, about an inch long and have been very peaceful.

Adult Size: 1" (2 cm)
Temp: 75-80 F (24-26 C) 
Tank: 12" (30 cm) minimum

Requirements: Lots of plants, wood used as a shelter. Good hiding place for each fish in a tank. pH:<7 H: 4 
Diet: Small live foods, and some frozen, not often eating flake or other prepared foods. 
Breeding: Male is ventrally concave, much more colorful. Father cares for young, less than 150 eggs in general. 
Sociability: Pairs, or small groups in a larger tank. 
Related Spec: Badis badis -- Badis Badis badis siamensis -- Siamese Badis

Special Info: There are three species in this group, the Badis, Burmese Badis, and Siamese Badis.

male









female









2 males threatening each other


















-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures

[This message was edited by 2la on Thu October 02 2003 at 08:16 PM.]

[This message was edited by 2la on Thu October 02 2003 at 08:16 PM.]


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got some good pictures of my little guys. They are small, about an inch long and have been very peaceful.

Adult Size: 1" (2 cm)
Temp: 75-80 F (24-26 C) 
Tank: 12" (30 cm) minimum

Requirements: Lots of plants, wood used as a shelter. Good hiding place for each fish in a tank. pH:<7 H: 4 
Diet: Small live foods, and some frozen, not often eating flake or other prepared foods. 
Breeding: Male is ventrally concave, much more colorful. Father cares for young, less than 150 eggs in general. 
Sociability: Pairs, or small groups in a larger tank. 
Related Spec: Badis badis -- Badis Badis badis siamensis -- Siamese Badis

Special Info: There are three species in this group, the Badis, Burmese Badis, and Siamese Badis.

male









female









2 males threatening each other


















-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures

[This message was edited by 2la on Thu October 02 2003 at 08:16 PM.]

[This message was edited by 2la on Thu October 02 2003 at 08:16 PM.]


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Note that _Badis badis burmanicus_ is no longer considered a valid name but a newer synonym for _Badis ruber_. I would say, however, that your fish is _Dario dario_, formerly known as _Badis badis bengalensis_ or _B._ sp. 'Scarlet'. This is a much smaller species and is more easily sexed than true _Badis_ species.

http://202.57.163.151/siamensisorg/article/a014.asp

http://www.nrm.se/ve/pisces/badipage.shtml.en


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Would it be best to change the title of this post to reflect the correct name? I wouldn't want to perpetuate incorrect information. That makes sense, particularly the size part. I can't imagine these little guys getting 3".

Thanks for the correction. I wasn't aware of the new name. No wonder they don't obey when I call them.









-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, change the title if you have that capability. If not, I can do it for you.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I can't do it. The site won't let me edit anything 10 minutes after it is posted. Maybe you have that power.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Done; I changed a few of the specs for you, too.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for this timely post. One of my LFS's just got some as a "sampler fish" and may decide to purchase more for resale. The shop nor the supplier knew anything about this fish and I told them the old name of badis badis.

You might have the newly discovered dwarf size of the badis getting only about 1/2" - 3/4" rather than the 2"-3" version. There is a Dutch web site where I first read about the dwarf species. Let me know if you want the Dutch site, just be warned that the site is NOT translated. 

I've asked the shop to order some for me. This dwarf version is what I've wanted in my 6-gallon tank all along. I've got some Sparkling Gouramis in there now. 

There is also a white rather than the scarlet species but it is a lot more bland. It's not albino white but more of a gray to neutral colour. The old name of Badis Badis used to be available 25 years ago but sort of fell out of favour the last couple of decades.

It is a great little fish,

Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Carlos, Badis badis is still a valid name but this is not that fish (which is a mostly blue and beige fish with some red highlights). Both of the URLs I linked to should provide good information on the above species, Dario dario.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the reference sites 2la. 

Mohars - What types of food are you feeding your Dario? 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I feed the Badis Spectrum small pellets, dried and live brine shrimp, and blackworms. I don't really see them eat, but I have had them for about a month, so they must be eating somehow. There are lots of mosses (java and christmas) in the tank, so they may be eating some of that too.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

See, I just realized that I'm still calling them Badis. I just like the name better. I suppose that Badis will become the nickname, like pellia.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

There once was a fish called a Badis
But due to a wish of some Faddists
They chose a new name that of Dario
Which sounds like a game we called Mario
Alas the fame of the fish is the Saddest


Aside from the bad rhythm...Sometimes Dario will only take live foods and I hope yours isn't one of those. They are very slow eaters and can literally starve if the tank mates are fast eaters.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

hey i had 2 of the "badis" guys too, but i think i electrocuted them to death, i had a "small" water-power outlet incident awhile back... :/

but in memory here is a pic of bad boy badis..r.i.p.

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=1283&password=&sort=1&cat=500&page=2


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I just picked up 3 of these little cute fish









man they are tiny!!!

NOT a good picture, but good enough for the moment. The plant in the background is mainly rotala indica, so you can get a good idea how small they really are.

http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/attachment.php?s=&postid=126551


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

awww they are so damn cute! everyone's pics are making me nostalgic...

i am waiting for my lfs to stock them again, and i will be sure to pick up another pair...

nice find gomer


----------

